# Bean Subcriptions



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking to set up a bean subscription with a couple of roasters for the next 3-6months.

I've short listed the following roasters who do subscriptions as I already really rate them. I'd be looking to take 4x 250g a month ideally 2x250g from each roaster

Hasbean

Rave

Extract

Any other recommendations?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffee Compass & Stewarts both have a very good selection of light & darker roasted beans & will do monthly subscriptions


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I always enjoyed my Londinium subscription, but I don't know when Reiss is planning to start selling beans again, nor his postage costs from NZ.

I'm very happy with my Has Bean IMM subscription, which I mostly drink as a v60 - how are you planning to make coffee?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

drude said:


> I always enjoyed my Londinium subscription, but I don't know when Reiss is planning to start selling beans again, nor his postage costs from NZ.
> 
> I'm very happy with my Has Bean IMM subscription, which I mostly drink as a v60 - how are you planning to make coffee?


I had some great beans from Londinium till Reiss decided to move to the other side of the world.

I'd probably be splitting between espresso at home, Aeropress at work. So 60-40 espresso Aeropress


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had both Hasbean and Extract subs - first class.

How about the LSOL? Should suit Aeropress and Spro


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> I've had both Hasbean and Extract subs - first class.
> 
> How about the LSOL? Should suit Aeropress and Spro


Had thought about it but just thought I'd try more of a mixture of beans for a while.

Plus I have over a kilo and a half of beans on the go at the moment (not including the freezer)







Maybe next quarter


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Take guests on LSOL ( 500 g a month ? )

IMM is a great sub , it's 250g a week though...

I've try em all as brew and espresso


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Try thecoffeeroasters.co.uk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Take guests on LSOL ( 500 g a month ? )
> 
> IMM is a great sub , it's 250g a week though...
> 
> I've try em all as brew and espresso


Guest slot might work quite well. I've been meaning to try the Foundry stuff. I was really impressed with their stuff at the forum day at Rave. Hats off to Callum and Lee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Guest slot might work quite well. I've been meaning to try the Foundry stuff. I was really impressed with their stuff at the forum day at Rave. Hats off to Callum and Lee.


Their lsol ( based on the cupping ) should be well worth a guest slot


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm also liking the Hasbean batch of beans that I'm getting through. El Bosque excellent as an espresso.


----------

